# PocketWizard plus iii noob



## mbworldz (Jul 9, 2013)

Currently I am using the ST-E3-RT. Last time when I went to WPPI, I saw someone doing the demostration on the PocketWizard plus iii, since the PocketWizard plus iii is not TTL. Does that mean I have to adjust the flash power on the flash each time. I won't be able to change that on my Mark III ?


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, the PocketWizard Plus II/III/X are 'dumb' triggers, in that you can turn them on or off (zone a/b/c/d), not adjust the power.

The ability to adjust power is specific to brands, like with Paul C Buff you have CyberSync,


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2013)

The PocketWizard MiniTT1/FlexTT5 are E-TTL II receiver/transceivers, and the power on them can be adjusted remotely with the AC3 Zone Controller, for 3 separate groups.


----------

